# Clomid and depression



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Well for the last few months I have been getting more and more depressed - really bad that I can't shift it so I happened to look in the BNF (British National Formulary by the BMA & Royal Pharmaceutical Society) and depression is listed as a s/e.  I spoke to my doctor about this in detail and they agreed the clomid is having this s/e on me!    Anyone else?

If this cycle doesn't work don't think I can cope with another 2, doctor has told me it is up to me at the end of the day.


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

don't like the sound of that I can suffe from depression anyway so if/when I start Clomid (hoping it to be next but one cycle) I could be in for a rough ride


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Clare hopefully you won't have this s/e hun


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

really hope not I seem to be suseptable to it anyway thou and my job isn't helping me


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

poor you hunnie.  

For me it really has been on the 100mgs, the 50mgs I didn't suffer with it but the last few months - jesus, surprised I have ever got out of bed!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

will keep that into consideration. and think about getting a new job nursery nursing is hard at the mo
I know that feeling when you just don't want to get out of bed, and have no motivation to do anything or the will to do anything


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Ive become a damn hermit apart from working and just can't be bothered with myself even! Poor dh is getting down about it all!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

last time I suffered bad like that I couldn't leave the house not even for work if I did I got panic attacks had to be signed off for a month!!  Please don't let yours get that bad


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

pANIC ATTACKS - HMMMMMMM i'VE HAD THEM MANY YEARS AGO WHEN i SUFFERED WITH EATING DISORDERS - NOT NICE!


Opps didn't mean to shout sorry!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

they are not I got them mainly when i was crowed in felt like i was being closed in on


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I got them every time I went out - nasty things.  If I went out with friends I would end up hiding in a toilet cubicle most of the night!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Nikki,

Sorry to hear you are having a bad time of it lately hunny.I had depression on clomid and I was only on 50mg for 3 months  they decided my body didnt like it,no sh*t sherlock

Kelly x


----------



## Matisse (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm having a month off (but have two more to go) - they made me feel

     

when I was on 100mg plus I bled all month so don't think it suited me either but I am hoping (in a funny sort of way) that when we go for a scan on Tuesday to see how many follicles I have made without the Clomid that I might realise that I need it to get pregnant and then I can override the bad feelings it gives me through necessity.

Emma x


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Nikki - had no idea clomid could make people so depressed.  Like Kelly says maybe coming off it for a month might be an idea.
Much love and hugs
Lizi.xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## maxmarnie (Oct 27, 2005)

Clomid has made me depressed too, I am having a month off because I threw a breakfast bowl at my dp, just feel so crap in myself and so much anger finding it hard to go out on my own unless I am going to work, that I have recently booked a docs appointment, its got to that point. I cant bear to speak to my fertility consultant anymore don't know why, guess I am worried what he will say about me having a month off the Clomid, I am more concerned about my health now, although still depesperate for the pitter patter of tiny feet.

Max


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Blimey its so pants that so many people are feeling this - its awful  to you all.


----------

